# Last activity in users' profile



## Eugin

Hello everybody!!  

I had seen that in some foreros` profile the "Last activity" option is not displayed. You know, the right hand side of the profile where you can see when was the last time that forero was online in the forum.

For some foreros it´s visible, but for others no.

Is there any reason for this??

Thanks for explaining!! 

Greetings


----------



## Jana337

Eugin said:
			
		

> Hello everybody!!
> 
> I had seen that in some foreros` profile the "Last activity" option is not displayed. You know, the right hand side of the profile where you can see when was the last time that forero was online in the forum.
> 
> For some foreros it´s visible, but for others no.
> 
> Is there any reason for this??
> 
> Thanks for explaining!!
> 
> Greetings


The reason is that some foreros use the invisible mode, which would defeat its purpose if the last activity were displayed. 

Jana


----------



## Eugin

thank you Jana for clarifying things!!

And now, could you be so kind so as to tell me how could I choose to be "invisible"??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jana337

Eugin said:
			
		

> thank you Jana for clarifying things!!
> 
> And now, could you be so kind so as to tell me how could I choose to be "invisible"??
> 
> Thanks!!!


In your options, accessible via User Control Panel. 

Jana


----------



## Rayines

Please, Jana and Eugin: Could you explain to me which is the convenience of knowing the last activity of a forero? (Sorry if it's a silly question).


----------



## Jana337

Rayines said:
			
		

> Please, Jana and Eugin: Could you explain to me which is the convenience of knowing the last activity of a forero? (Sorry if it's a silly question).


 I cannot speak for Eugin, but I sometimes need to know whether a forero has already had a chance to read my PM.

Jana


----------



## Eugin

jajaja!!! it`s just because I am very courious, Inesita!!!! but only with the people I care, mind you!!!!!

but mostly, in order to see for how long this member has been absent, suppose I sent a PM and I didn`t receive an answer, by cheking when was his/her acivity, I`ll see whether he/she doesn`t want to answer or it`s just he/she has been absent in the forums for a while...

I hope this answers your question, Ine!!!

Saluditos!!

EDIT: seems Jana and me share the same reasons!!


----------



## Rayines

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I cannot speak for Eugin, but I sometimes need to know whether a forero has already had a chance to read my PM.
> 
> Janay


----------



## Rayines

> I hope this answers your question, Ine!!!
> 
> Saluditos!!


Yes, of course, my darling!


----------

